

Startups.com Becomes a Q&A Site For Business Questions - dannyr
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/05/startups-com-becomes-a-qa-site-for-business-questions/

======
vaksel
What a waste of a great domain name.

Dharmesh shouldn't be worried, community is everything

